# My nano-viv and small viv (update!)



## rantology (Nov 5, 2017)

Update! So I've re-scaped my nano proper and also setup a small (12x12x18). I am really happy with how they came together so here's a couple update pics:

8x8x12 small mantid enclosure (I challenge you to spot my ghost mantis in this picture!):







And the 12x12x18 large mantid enclosure... this one will take a few months to really start looking how I imagined it because all the plants are pretty small right now... but it looks nice anyhow right now... really like the wood pieces I got for both of them. 






Both enclosures have deep millipede hides in the bottoms via the cork tubes... I had to move my O.Texicolens to the ghost setup for now since my H. Membranacea was taking swipes at them (and she's only going to get bigger)... I did not count on millipedes being so arboreal, lol. Those guys would climb all over the background and hang out by the ceiling every day to bask in the spot lamp I have there(they're a riot and I love them). I still have bumblebees in both setups since they stay burrowed most of the time. I think the O. Texicolens will be absolutely fine in the large enclosure if I got a "shy" mantis like dead leaf or wandering violin next. Or a bunch of ghosts! But the H. Membranacea is a monster.

---------------------------------------

Hi all, newbie here to the forum and to the hobby. I used to keep all kinds of critters(reptiles) but moved around 6 years ago and have not been able to again till recently. Anywho, one of my dreams was getting a mantis and it's finally happened!   they are unbelievably cool. Here's some pics of my newly setup 8x8x12 exoterra viv, I originally wanted to put my Giant Asian Mantis in there but in my order for it they also gave me a bonus ghost mantis! I was luckily mostly prepared....I put the ghost in the exoterra since they like higher temps and higher humidity and put the asian in a temporary setup....one of those critter keeper things. I was a little worried she wouldn't be able to use the top but luckily she seems to be able to walk around on it just fine. I am planning to get another exoterra next month (this time a 12x12x18 though- which I think is a much better size for the her anyway) which I will move the asian into. I think they are both around ~4th instar (the ghost molted in his shipping cup, poor little dude. Seems okay though).

Anyway thanks for reading and if anyone has any tips or improvements I can make I would love to hear  

cheers


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 5, 2017)

amazing I wish i still had my exo terra. Im pretty sure i had the same one the Nano Tall. Thats where i kept my orchids. Yours looks truly amazing.


----------



## Connor (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! You got some luxury setups there for your mantis! Looking good.


----------



## Serle (Nov 5, 2017)

Hy &amp; Welcome ............. S


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice setups for sure!  I also have 8"x8"x12" and 12"x12"x18" Exo Terras and used the smaller one for my Chinese as a nymph and the larger one for him as an adult.  It was a good size for him and also for the female I now have.


----------



## rantology (Nov 5, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> Nice setups for sure!  I also have 8"x8"x12" and 12"x12"x18" Exo Terras and used the smaller one for my Chinese as a nymph and the larger one for him as an adult.  It was a good size for him and also for the female I now have.


That is my rough plan too, to use my future 12x12x18 for my big mantis. Out of curiosity, would you (or anyone here) consider putting more than 1 ghost in the 8x8x12? I was thinking it might be cool to have 2 or maybe even 3 next go round but not sure if its just too small for that.

thank you for the kind words everyone =)


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 5, 2017)

Some people talked about this here:



And it sounds like 3 ghosts in the 8"x8"x12" is doable although 2 might be preferable.  So yeah, having more than one ghost in the nano tall is an option, as long as you bear in mind that cannibalism is unlikely, but still possible.


----------



## rantology (Dec 6, 2017)

Updated the OP with new pics!


----------



## Connor (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow those are absolutely stunning  ! If I ever get the time I will definitely be setting a viv up one day. Not surprised that the membranacea was taking swipes. Those things are monsters lol. Btw I couldn’t fine the ghost mantis.... is he a ghost?


----------



## rantology (Dec 6, 2017)

Connor said:


> Wow those are absolutely stunning  ! If I ever get the time I will definitely be setting a viv up one day. Not surprised that the membranacea was taking swipes. Those things are monsters lol. Btw I couldn’t fine the ghost mantis.... is he a ghost?


Thanks! And you totally should...when I had reptiles I kept them with fake plants and I can say it is just a whole different world having real plants and a mini-ecosystem in there. Plus you just can't beat the beauty- these were my first go at making them and I learned a whole lot. They are incredibly fun to setup!\

And yeah he is totally a ghosty ghost. He's easier to see in person but manages to just completely disappear in photos. Check the stem of the back left plant


----------



## Connor (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah sounds like a lot of fun! 

Geez he blends right in!!


----------



## callisto9 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow - those are amazing setups! I love them all. Thank you for sharing them! I hope to get an Exo Terra some day... the one I had shipped from Petco came broken.


----------



## Nanodot (Dec 7, 2017)

These are marvelous!


----------

